

Ask HN: .net vs .co, Which TLD would you choose? - jpdelatorre

Assuming .com is taken, which is usually the case. Which would you choose for your company&#x2F;project&#x2F;app&#x2F;startup? .net or .co?
======
mattkrea
Other than looking around for others (country TLDs like .io) which might fit
your market or product I would personally go with the .net. Depending upon
your market I would imagine you'd see a lot of traffic intended for your site
to go to the .com simply due to confusion.

~~~
jpdelatorre
I think .io appeals only to techie/developer market

~~~
mattkrea
Very much so. That was only for referencing that group of domains--not
specifically .io but the other country TLDs.

Worth a look.

------
aioprisan
.net

------
dylanhassinger
.co

------
ca98am79
.io

